# Updated to 7.2 — exports painfully slow



## mcavotta

Operating System: OSX (High Sierra) on Mid-2014 Macbook Pro (2.8ghz, 16GB, SSD) 
Exact Lightroom Version: 7.2

Hi! Wondering if anyone else is experiencing MUCH slower than normal export, particularly with virtual copies I have converted to B&W in LR. Normally very snappy exports. Wondering what's up, especially since this version is supposed to run faster in all the ways that count 

*fingers crossed for help*

—Michael


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

I have not, but I also have not done that specifically.  I just did a quick test with three DNG's, virtual copy created, the originals exported and then separately the copies.  I manual timing it was identical.  Maybe that's not enough, as all three went together in parallel.  But in publishing to the web (Smugmug plugin) which is a sort of export, it has been a bit faster not slower, but only a bit (it is probably more bandwidth limited than computer as I'm at 25mbs up).  I'm on windows though, and a lot of the changes and issues since 7.0 have seemed surprisingly specific to the OS (and often specific to the number of cores, memory, disk types....

Sorry, no real help here.


----------

